# 2013 cruze touch screen navigation in a 2011 cruze lt



## james3340 (Jan 17, 2016)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried this? The reason for me asking is that I want a touch screen in my car and I found a 2013 and was wondering if everything would work with the new headset in there. I dont think it will but I just want to be a 100% sure.

Thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am unsure of a retrofit with the 2013 model touchscreen will install without all of the necessary wiring for IT to properly function as designed .
I would or you would need to look up the wiring harness and schematics to confirm any such possabilities ..

Also you will need the VIN # s for the newer replacement H U to get reprogramed by an authorized dealership to recode the H U to be able to give and recieve Data ...Security features to prevent theft are installed in H U s today .


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think the navigation is worth it. It's not that great and the updates cost $$$. I'd suggest you look into the mod that moves your stock screen into a new housing on top and frees up the space for a tablet or radio of your choice.


----------



## james3340 (Jan 17, 2016)

So would I have to move my screen up with one of these type here? 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Car-DVD-GPS-P...-2008-2013-Free-Gift-/172060790823?nav=SEARCH


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't find the thread I was looking for, but this one shows the results.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

All I know is that it feels absolutely great to have a feature in my 2011 that's "debuting" in the redesigned 2016 model.......about a year before the redesigned 2016 was even released. I get a kick out of the new Chevy commercials showing off Apple CarPlay. It's like been there, done that lol.<br>





And yes, you get navigation as well...


----------



## james3340 (Jan 17, 2016)

Where did you get the wiring harness at for it I priced one today that was 200+ cause I was going to do a double din but don't feel like paying that much just for the harness


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

They offer 2 harnesses. If you absolutely Dont need or want onstar, there is a cheaper harness option. If you do want to retain everything, shop around on Amazon or eBay. Unfortunately this is an expensive part. I believe I paid no more than $150 for mine.


----------



## james3340 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok so I have been looking around on the internet and noticed that some people couldnt get the time and date right unless they had the steering wheel controls. I have cruse but I dont have the stereo ones. Also I dont think that I have onstar I havent seen an onstar button anywhere in the car. So would this harness work on the car?

Axxess LC GMRC 044 Radio Wire Harness Interface Aftermarket Stereo Installation | eBay


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Try here Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Wires, Tools, Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Do it Yourself


----------

